# Hornkraut ist abgestorben.



## StefanRP (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo liebe Forumsrunde.
Ich habe letzten Sommer in meinen kleinen Testtümpel __ Hornkraut eingesetzt, welcher den gesamten Sommer bis in den Herbst auf der Wasseroberfläche schwamm.
Im Winter ist er dann plötzlich über nacht abgesunken und veralgt.
Im Frühjahr kann ich nur noch schwarze Reste davon aus dem Teich entfernen.

Was könnten die Ursachen für das Sterben sein, vielleicht ein zu hoher Nähstoffanteil?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## jenso (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Hallo,
das ist bei Hornkraut normal. Am Ende bilden sich etwa walnussgroße Überwinterungsknospen, die dann auf dem Grund liegen bleiben. Bei uns treiben die jetzt langsam aus. 
Wir fischen fischen die überwiegende Menge an Hornkraut im Herbst raus. 

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## karsten. (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Hallo

gerade bei Kleinteichen ist es eher Glück wenn sich Pflanzen sofort etablieren.

abweichende Standortbedingungen z.B. müssen von den meist 
verkaufs- oder transtportgeschädigten Pflanzen (teilen) erst mal "weggesteckt "
werden . 

Temperatur 
Wasserhärte
Säuregrad
Nährstoffe 
Licht


alles meist anders 

da darf so´n Pflänzchen schon mal abnippeln 
die Algen können nicht dafür 



auf ein Neues 
mit mehr und anderen Pflanzen experimentieren

Tannenwedel ,Tausenblatt und __ Laichkraut scheinen gut für Beginners zu sein oki

mfG


----------



## StefanRP (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Ich habe jetzt Tannenwedel und Teichnabel eingesetzt, mal sehen obs sie es schaffen.

@Jenso: Als bei meinem abgefischten Hornkraut habe ich keine Knospen entdeckt oder fallen die ab?


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Das __ Hornblatt löst sich im Herbst auf indem es von der Mitte her abstirbt. Übrig bleiben nur sehr kurze Teile von 1 - 2 cm Länge. Diese überwintern im Schlamm auf dem Teichgrund. Sobald es im Frühling warm genug ist beginnen sie wieder zu wachsen und steigen dann an die Oberfläche. Im Teich ist nur in den Randbereichen schon Frühling, in den tieferen Wasserzonen ist es noch grausig kalt und es herrscht dort noch Winter.


----------



## Joerg (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Ich habe bei mir nach dem Winter noch ganz ordentlich grünes Hornkraut im Teich.
Heute mal etwas reingeholt, damit es wieder wachsen kann, da es draußen noch etwas kalt ist.


----------



## wp-3d (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Hallo,


Hornkraut stirbt im Winter ab wenn es mit Mulm zugedeckt und so kein Licht bekommt.

In sauberen Teichen bleibt es grün z.B. Bilder, Hornkraut im Regenwasser IBC.

   



.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Hallo Werner,

hast Du Dein Hornkraut zum Fotografieren vom Bodengrund holen müssen oder schwimmt es bei Dir schon an der Oberfläche? Fühlen sich Deine Pflanzen borstig an wie in Deinem Bilderhinweis beschrieben? Mein Hornkraut, es liegt noch auf dem Teichboden, ist zwar auch grün aber nicht halb so groß und kräftig wie Deines und fühlt sich eher wie __ Wasserfeder an.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Moloch (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Mein __ Hornblatt kam vorgestern hoch. vollgekleistert mit Krötenlaich, hoffentlich haben die Kröteneier die letzte Nacht mit dem fiesen Frost überstanden.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Hallo Elfriede,

es befindet sich wie auf Bild 1 zu erkennen noch am Boden meines Regenwassersammelbehälter.
Zum Fotografieren habe ich es hoch geholt, dieses ist frisch und schön weich. 

Im Teich verhält es sich seit drei Jahren nach der Neuanlage des Teiches wie Karsten es schreibt, es ist bockig wächst kümmerlich und ist hart und zerbrechlich.


@ Hi Erdmann,

__ Kröten legen ihre Laichschnüre unter der Wasseroberfläche zwischen Pflanzenstängel da dürfte ein wenig Frost nichts bewirken.
__ Frösche legen im Uferbereich zwischen Pflanzgewirr dicke Laichballen die auch direkt an der Wasseroberfläche schon Luftkontakt haben können, so gibt es bei Frost schon Verluste.
Dieses dient für die Überlebenden als Nahrung.


.


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Wie macht ihr das mit dem Hornkraut, da dieses wenn es zum großteil abstirbt den Teich doch enorm belastet fischt ihr es raus oder was macht ihr?
Bin nämlich ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich Hornkraut wirklich rein tun will oder lieber nach ner alternative suche, da Hornkraut doch ziemlich Nährstoffe verbraucht...


----------



## Moloch (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Ich fische im Sommer immer wieder mal raus und entsorge es, wenn es zu viel wird. Im Herbst wird dann alles rausgefischt, die Enden abgekniffen und wieder reingeworfen, der ganze Rest wandert auf den Kompost.

@ Werner

Naja, das __ Hornblatt war ja auch noch unter Wasser, als die __ Kröten ihre Schnüre drangepappt haben, kam ja erst vorgestern an die Oberfläche, mitsamt dem Laich. Naja, überraschen lassen, ob was rauskommt. Da unten in dem Teich ist bestimmt noch mehr.


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Hallo




ich weiß nicht,
mein Horn*BLATT* hat sich wohl  auch immer irgend wie a-typisch verhalten 
oder ich hab was falschgemacht 

da ist nix zerfallen 
und 
nix im Frühjahr nach oben gestiegen 

wenn die Ranken,  im Sommer irgend wann , lang genug waren waren sind sie eben an der Wasseroberfläche angekommen

abgeschnitten wieder rein geworfen haben sie sich erneut nach oben gearbeitet 

der Rest kam auf den Kompost oder zu Bekannten in den Teich 
(das Ergebnis war meist das Gleiche  ....
wie gleich Kompost )

egal ob Ceratophyllum submersum oder Ceratophyllum demersum






bei den Bildern hab ich zur besseren Sichtbarkeit unter Wasser den Kontrast etwas aufgedreht


----------



## pema (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich aber auch noch 'ne Frage zum __ Hornblatt.
Also mein Hornblatt lebt und fängt jetzt auch wieder an zu wachsen - aber leider war es nie so schön grün wie Karstens, sondern ist eher rötlich-braun Die neuen Triebspitzen sehen dann fast rosa aus.
Woran kann das liegen - oder ist es eine andere Sorte?

petra


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

hallo 

das ist normal 
mehr Sonne macht mehr grün 

auf dem "Forumslexikonbild"  ist der Austrieb auch noch rötlich

mfG


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Hornkraut ist abgestorben.*

Hab gerade gesehen, dass mein Hornkraut auch wieder treibt ein kleiner Stängel war wohl noch drin


----------

